# What cab to get with Peavey 6505



## rocky0 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm looking for the best cab to get with Peavey 6505. I play mostly any kinds of metal metal from Korn to Dream Theater so I'm searching for a cab that has a great sound and great punch and you can really rely on. My budget is around 400-600


----------



## loktide (Jul 1, 2007)

the best cab would be an Orange PPC412. I don't know about the used market prices in finland, but if you can get one you'll be in tone-heaven.


----------



## Semish (Jul 1, 2007)

I use Peavey 6505+ with Mesa Boogie Rectifier cabinets and it plays fantastic together !


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 1, 2007)

The best cab I've found with the 5150 is a Bogner Standard 412. Any well built cab with V30's will sound cool though. The 5150 _loves_ V30's.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jul 1, 2007)

I say go with a Mesa Rectifier Cab or an Orange. I've never played through an Orange cab but I speak from experiance with the Mesa and it sounds great with a 6505.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got myself a Laney TT cab with V30's, tested it in my mattes shop with a 5150 II and it was tightness itself. It's quite affordable to booth.


----------



## Shaman (Jul 2, 2007)

The Mesa cabs are very expensive here in Finland! A Recto is about 1300 euro's.

I would go with the Orange PPC412 cab as well! Sounds awesome with my 6505 and my Recto. Has a huge low end, but it keeps it very tight and focused.
I just got mine about a week ago, and I love it!

If you don't like the orange colour, you can get one in black! That's how I got mine. The Orange cab is 900 euros though....

The 6505 loves V30 speakers  

I would try to find a cab with those speakers.


----------



## emmure (Apr 11, 2008)

oh yes, mesa rec cab+6505= FUCKIN BRUTAL PUNCH!


----------



## noodles (Apr 11, 2008)

A Mesa 4x12 with C90s would sound amazing with that amp. Rectos and 5150s have a gain circuit that is very, very similar.


----------



## Brord (Apr 11, 2008)

U could also check out the framus dragon 4x12 v30 cab. This cab is VERY affordable and it sounds great with the 5150. I've tried both the recto cab and the framus cab with a 5150 and the difference wasn't even that big, not better or worse... just slightly(!) different. 5150's sound great with v30's.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 11, 2008)

for that price range, Orange cabs and Mesa cabs are out guys, seriously, in finland it'll be about the same as here, so they are in the case of the orange just about out of it, and in the mesa, well, he's got about half of what they cost over here.

I would, however, pair the 5150 with v30's as that's generally what mesa cabinets are loaded with, and the orange as well. 

So find a v30 loaded cab, and it should suit it very very well


----------



## Groff (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't forget, if you have a decent cab already, you can by some V30s and save a few bucks.


----------



## budda (Apr 11, 2008)

why the hell was this thread bumped?!


----------



## biggness (Apr 11, 2008)

budda said:


> why the hell was this thread bumped?!



Cause some was trying to sidestep some manure, lost there balance and fell into it. duh


----------



## StormEagle42 (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you should just get the peavey 6505 cab. That cab was designed for that head. I remember when I bought my Marshall head, I tried all sorts of cabs with it. But when I came back around to the Marshall cab, it completely beat the others. So yeah stick with the 6505.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2008)

dude are you kidding me? this thread was started in 07. bumped in early 08.


----------



## sami (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 3, 2008)

i own a marshall 1960A and i swapped out the G12T-75's in it for V30s (essentially it is now a 1960AV)

this works great & does it for me,
although im sure a recto cab would slay it.


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 16, 2009)

would an actually 6505 cab or 5150 cab be good with it or would a recto be better?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2009)

If you can get one of the original 5150 cabs, then that'll be good. The newer ones according to a lot of people just aren't that good (they changed speakers).

If you can afford recto/orange, then do that, as it sounds fantastic through those


----------



## Vigil87420 (Oct 16, 2009)

lol old thread is old




but seriously, I'd recommend a vader 4x12. I have a 6505+ and a vader and it sounds awesome.


----------

